# Desperate to reduce BMI



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking for advice really as feel like I'm fighting a very uphill battle. We're now on our 14th cycle of trying to conceive naturally and not a sniff of a BFP. I've been trying to make lifestyle changes to help improve my fertility such as healthy diet, lose weight, reduce stress, exercise and take additional supplements to regulate my hormones and cycles. I've yo-yo dieted since I can remember even though I was a slim size 8/10 to start with and feel like I've got to the point that no matter what I do my body just doesn't want to give up the excess weight anymore.  My BMI is 33 which I know isn't in the ideal range for fertility and if it wasn't for my age as well, I'd be refused IVF funding if it were to come to it.  I went for my first consultation for fertility investigations 2 weeks ago and it was one of the thing's the nurse mentioned. I started doing the Blood Sugar Diet at the start of this year and managed to lose just under a stone in 3.5 months which was a struggle as I was only eating 800 calories under the plan (it's a VLCD), I lost motivation to keep going with it due to the slow weight loss as others on the diet's forum were losing a lot more than me and the low calories just weren't sustainable and I thought it was impacting my cycles (though still having problems since stopping mid-April).  My job is quite stressful at times and I often work 10/12 hour days sometimes a lot more which means my work/life balance wasn't great and I'd not be eating properly, alternating between starving (because I haven't got time to eat) and bingeing on crap because I need to sustain my energy levels. I've been pretty depressed about my weight issues and avoiding going into work (working from home instead) and social situations because my clothes don't fit which has made me even more depressed and it got to the point where I had chronic insomnia...it's a vicious circle! I hoped that my longing desire to have children would motivate me to make the changes I need to, but it's had the opposite effect and made me even more depressed.

Anyway I'm trying to make changes as I'm aware the weight and stress isn't helping my fertility. I joined the gym recently with my OH to get back into exercising with the hope that it couple with sensible eating will help me to lose the weight that I need to, improve my work/life balance and help manage stress better. I feel like I'm finally getting on top of my sleep issues and despite feeling a little defeatist already I'm determined to keep up with the gym and healthy eating.

I was hoping that my blood tests would point to a hormonal imbalance or thyroid issues contributing to my weight gain and struggles losing weight but my GP felt they were in normal range (although my TSH is the high end of normal, especially for fertility).  

Just looking for advice, support/guidance really from anyone who has had to struggles losing weight. Having tried various diets in the past I'm attempting to do a keto diet as I'm gluten-sensitive and may also be sensitive to carbs in general so hoping I might have success with this, has anyone tried and had success with this?


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Shelbo

I haven't seen her but lots of people rave about Melanie Brown the nutritionist. It might be worth seeing her - she does Skype meeting too if you can't get to London easily.

We have a shop next door to my office that sells all sorts of junk food. I take a couple of apples into work every day - I don't necessarily eat them but they are a good start if you're hungry and then if it's really bad I might snack on some nuts (I know full of fat). It takes a while for your body to think they are ok but it does get there, I promise- I had previously been tempted by the crap. I also take my lunch into work now. I've got into the habit of spending 5-10 minutes in the morning chopping a quick salad for my husband and I. At first it felt like it wasn't enough but now it does and I can spend so long eating it too- my container is quite big! 

I find the working long hours really bad for my weight, for about 18 months I paid for a personal trainer, I know it's extravagant and expensive but it got me going to the gym and doing exercise in between the sessions. I really believe that it has helped me switch my thinking about the gym and fitting it into the day. I have the mentality that if I have paid for a personal trainer, I am not going to let it go to waste so make sure I leave work on time! I've now switched to classes and have swimming twice a week. I talk to a couple of the regulars and they expect me there. I also have to book the classes in advance so once booked it's harder to not to go as I have taken someone else's place. I don't deny that I can get quite stressed leaving the office on time those days and I work later others but it's worth it.

I think I lost about 10 kilos over maybe a year, it was slow to start and then suddenly it happened. I had lost a little more but miscarried and went on an eating binge in Italy! My personal trainer had told me that I was allowed to have days when I ate some treats and I do but I guess it's trying to get in the mindset of switching the mentality, and also not having the crap at home.

X


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello Shelbo

I'm so sorry that loosing weight is putting so much stress on you. I lost 3 stones with Weight Watches a few years ago. I can definitely recommend that. A lot of my colleagues had success with Slimming World. They all have kids and a stressful work but said that it's easy to follow the programme. You can even buy ready meals if you don't have time to cook.
There's one other thing. Did you ever have a hysterosalpingogram?
It's a short procedure without anaesthesia where you can find out if your fallopian tubes are open. 
We ttc naturally for 2 years and did 2 IVF afterwards before a doctor had the idea to do this test.
My tubes were completely booked and he said that the infectious fluid from the tubes would kill every embryo.
It's worth checking it and you get it usually tested on the NHS.
I felt pregnant in the cycle after the operation.
Good luck!  
xx


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Both,

Many thanks for your responses, really helpful.

Funnily enough Mountain78 I just had a HSG done today, the radiographer said all looked fine and tubes were clear, but I'm hoping that the little flush with dye will help boost my fertility for the next few months.

I have done WW in the past and was quite successful but when I tried it again I wasn't really losing - it's like my body remembers, plus I was training for a half-marathon first time round as well so I suspect for me it has to be a combination of diet and exercise to get things moving. I feel like I know what to do as I've dieted so many times in the past, it's just the execution and motivation part that I'm not so good at.  I know there's no miracle solution out there and I just need to persevere and accept that it's going to be a slow process and just as it didn't pile on overnight, nor will it fall off that quickly either! I also need to get into a healthy mindset about food and not try and starve myself to make up for the bad days as that's just a vicious circle.

The last few weeks have been quite stressful at work for me due to a project I'm deeply immersed in and again I'm working some long hours which meant I've not been going to the gym as much, but I still seem to have lost 4/5 pounds which I'm pleased about, that might also be due to me giving up alcohol in October though! I just need to step things up a gear and address the work/life balance issue, maybe starting running again which will hopefully help alleviate some stress and continue eating healthily allowing myself the occasional treat so I don't feel too deprived.

Congrats on your weight loss MargotW and sorry about your mc, hope you're able to get back on track.  Thanks for the advice a personal trainer, I might look into this as I get bored easily in the gym and the timings for some of the classes I'd like to do aren't great. I'll also look into Melanie Brown too as that looks interesting

x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i have an underactive thyroid which was normal but on the high side when i started my fertility journey, luckily due to already being at the fertility clinic I was immediately put on to Levothyroxin. The strange part was i ended up on quite a high dose before I stabilised, and even now 10 years later I am constantly having to change my dosage. This has a massive effect on my weight, I'm not going to blame it all on my thyroid I do however find it very hard to lose weight, easily gained. I have even done bootcamps and a Gym led biggest loser programme and get very disheartened when i am really good and only lose 2lb or so. 
I would ask your GP to refer you to an endocrinologist as they may decide as you are trying to conceive to put ou on the drugs as that is what happened to me. 

Good luck and keep at it xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I’d say doing weights is quite useful as it builds up lean body mass so you burn more calories even when you sleep.

In addition, I’d stay away from low cal diets. To be of abc average size, you only need to eat like an average person. What’s worked best for me is having regular meals (usually at 8, 12, 4 and 8pm) and no snacks or drinks with calories in between under any circumstances. When it’s meal time, just try to choose the healthy options. Veg or fruit + lean protein with every meal. Additionally, go for wholegrains and some healthy fats (but don’t overdo).

And lots of moving day to day. There are 168h in a week so even 3 or 5h of gym won’t replace generally active lifestyle day to day. Actual exercise is important (especially the aforementioned weights) but daily walking, pottering about etc is completely crucial to staying/becoming fit and of healthy weight.


----------



## Shelbo76 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks again for advice.

beachbaby - I had my initial set of bloods done in June via my GP and my TSH was 3.2 and although my GP said was in normal range, I've since found out that it should ideally be below 1.5/2 for fertility. I've only recently started my fertility investigations (at NHS hospital) and the nurse requested a repeat of my TSH, not sure if it would have included a full thyroid panel as I haven't had my follow-up for all my results which will hopefully be by the end of this month or early Dec.  Would the fertility clinic likely prescribe me anything if it's still too high or would they have to refer me to an endocrinologist. My mum has Grave's disease and had her thyroid taken out so she is quite keen for me to get mine sorted in case its hereditary, but she started off as hyper and loads loads of weight before being diagnosed.

WatermelonBelly - I totally agree with you about moving more, keeping active as my job is quite sedentary and I work from home sometimes and the days I work from home my daily steps are embarrassing. I've had issues with sciatica in the past because of being stuck at a desk all day and want to avoid getting that again so I'm trying to make sure I do at least 10,000 steps a day.

x


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow Mountain 3 stone is very impressive! 

Shelbo 4-5lbs is a good start. I've mixed in exercise goals, I just can't get the breathing in running and my PT had no idea why so I am well impressed with a half marathon. We've done some organised bike rides and had to train for them, maybe you could book yourself into a few runs that you have to train for. Can your partner join you? I am very lucky that my husband is very patient with my slow cycling. 

I would imagine that working at home is hard. 

I am sorry I don't know much about the thyroid.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Shelbo, my Thyroid wasn't checked until i got to the fertility clinic I was at an NHS fertility clinic but paid privatelyfor treatment. The beauty of that was any tests i needed that were covered by the NHS i got done for free, hence i was referred by my fertility Dr, this meant all my endo appointments were at the fertility clinic (NHS) which was 70 miles from home. Luckily for me the head guy was there as the registrar was going to leave it untreated as it was still within normal although high. But as i was referred due to fertility issues the consultant put me on a low dose. your GP can prescribe though x


----------



## tallica_babe (Dec 8, 2017)

I was worried my weight might be a contributing factor to me not getting pregnant so 5 months ago i started Weight Watchers. All I did was use their app and it was much easier than i thought. I did no exercise during my weight loss and i have lost about 2 stone now. I would recommend using their app. I have still got to eat pizza and burgers i just eat smaller portions. I have still not got pregnant and i am now wondering if it something else. But good luck. But one thing i must say is usually any weight loss is about 6 pound the first 2-3 weeks then it stabilises to 2 pound a week. If you lose more than 2 pounds a week later on this isnt a healthy weight loss and you want a health weight loss. So dont feel low if it drops to 1-2 pounds a week that is still good. good luck xxx


----------

